# Redbirddogs in Northern Idaho



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi. What a great trip with two Vizslas. Chloe turned 9 during our 2,614 mile RV trip into Northern Idaho. Here are just three of my favorites. Bailey is 8 now but neither of them are slowing down much. Gladly Bailey has made a full recovery from Valley Fever. First of several posts to REDBIRDDOG, the blog.
http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2016/09/red-bird-dogs-at-prist-lake-idaho.html
Happy trails,
RBD


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

,,,and I thought you were coming to visit me this month?


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Rv trips 2016 and 2017 in the West we have never enjoyed. Wife will join me on your island in 2018.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Glad to hear all is well, and your enjoying retirement. 
Some years ago my husband went to Salmon Idaho to pick up an older plane. He to fell in love with the state.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

So Glad to see your post!! Especially glad to hear Bailey is good as new!! And you are loving life!!
I too love Idaho!! I made my hubby take me to Lolo Hotsprings once... because... I don't know why??
Ha Ha... It was just a wide spot on the hwy between Idaho and Montana...


----------

